# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Если у вас угнали ICQ с помощью Piggy

## Dushess

Вчера многие пользователи ICQ получили сообщения с предложением загрузить и посмотреть флешку про "свинью". Как ни странно, желающих загрузить подозрительный файл и запустить его на выполнение нашлось предостаточно.

Сообщения выглядели примерно так:

Nick (17:08:26 18/01/2010)
Прямая ссылка для скачивания файла Piggy.zip
http://****/?25556 (1,95 мб)

Nick (17:08:42 18/01/2010)
флешка про свинью ) глянь )))

Вирус написан на Delphi и имеет размер 1,5 - 2 Мб.
После запуска вирус изменяет пароль на номере жертвы и отправляет ссылку на свою копию всему контакт листу. Также вирус Piggy меняет информацию на номере жертвы:

Ник: H1N1
Имя: Infected
В поле "О себе" появляется непонятный набор из комбинаций цифр 0 и 1. Именно эти 80 знаков из поля "О себе" и являются новым зашифрованным паролем от номера.

Копируем эту комбинацию цифр и вставляем в http://asechka.ru/piggy.htm

----------

